
Heroku is down in parts of Europe - xomateix
https://twitter.com/search?q=heroku&src=typd&lang=ca
======
xomateix
Sorry for the link, but there is not an official announce or anything in their
status page ([https://status.heroku.com/](https://status.heroku.com/)) yet.

~~~
simonpantzare
There is now:

We are investigating reports that some apps in the EU region are unavailable.

------
nateguchi
All (~70) of our Heroku apps are down, deliveroo also seems to be down as well

~~~
PanMan
70 heroku apps? Microservices? Or clients?

